# Do you think guys are intimidated by a beautiful woman?



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2007)

K.......this thread is a spin off of Ricci's thread "*Do You Dislike A Chick You think Is Prettier Then You?* "

do you think guys are intimidated by a beautiful girl? I have always been a pretty gal but never had hardly any boyfriends. I've only ever been asked out on maybe 4 dates in my life.

All my friends always had boyfriends, I never did:scared: and most gals I know have been married 1 _or 2_ times.......and I never have. :sleepyhead:

could it be that guys are scared to approach me b/c of my looks? I'm not trying to sound high on myself......and I certainly am not!!

sooooooooo........ARE GUYS INTIMIDATED BY A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN?

(I am not married now but I have been living with a guy for 12 years.....so most of this is from my past)


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2007)

i guess a guy can be intimadated by a pretty girl but thats doesnt stop them from makeing there move on her, maybe the girls personality draws them in or pushes them away.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree personality is huge!!! but alot of guys will approach a girl before knowing the person at all.........know what I mean?


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah if the pretty girl acts stuckup they might be afraid to aproach her or if they feel they will get rejected.. but in most cases guys have balls and most of them move in for the kill..lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 12, 2007)

lol. I guess I know whimpy guys. But there are quite a few of them that are to scared to "go in for the kill".

I know two guys in particular that I have gone out on dates with where the guys were scared to go anywhere near me. lol. I inadvertantly touched one of the guy's hands and he looked like he was about to have a heart attack! lol.

So I would say that, yes. Guys can defiinitely be intimidated by women that they think are beautiful.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been told they are... I've been told by guys I'm intimidating... I feel like it's a crock of sh*t, but I can believe it. I mean, I think it's more a fear of rejection than anything else.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh of course, men dont know what to expect when they see a pretty female. There is really no stereotype to pretty girls, so they dont know what to expect when they aproach you.


----------



## Saje (Mar 12, 2007)

I think it depends more on the guy's personality than the image of a girl.

Some of them are just as scared of rejection and failure as we are.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 12, 2007)

lol, i was just thinking, have you noticed only girls answer ? come on, guys, we want to know !!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 12, 2007)

i guss that when a guy see a beautiful women he think that she allready taken


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ive known some guys who have been intimidated by a beautiful woman. It really just depends on the guy.


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks are not intimidating, wits are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> lol


----------



## ivette (Mar 12, 2007)

i know from my own personal experience, guys never gave me the time of day.

everyone i knew always had a boyfriend or went out on dates regulary and i was

like "the black plague".

when i did date, the dates were few and far between.

even when i tried to initiate friendships, people in general never gave me the time of day. i have friends, but not as many as other people have.

mut is the only place i can think of where everyone was nice and gave me a chance


----------



## Ricci (Mar 12, 2007)

Not if they are drunk

sober maybe .. I mean I dont know I wish I knew

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 13, 2007)

i asked a few guy friends of mine that question before, they acutally admitted that it is true.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 13, 2007)

k...........so I'm not crazy!!

I think you gals are right, it's the fear of rejection!

I don't think that I give off an air that I am stuck up b/c I talk to everyone!


----------



## Andi (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe that depends on the area and culture? Over here most guys obviously have no fear of getting rejected. Which is not always good, cause they can get pretty annoying and sometimes even try to touch you!

When my friends and I go out we get hit on all the time...but maybe itÂ´s cause most guys are tipsy or drunk at the bars/clubs so they have more courage than they normally would in daylight on the streets :laughing:

But in the US I barely get hit on (even if I am just walking around with a female friend with my fiancÃ© nowhere in sight), there were looks, but nobody ever approached me.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2007)

i think around here guys are shy. come on, guys, girls don't eat men. :y: :laughing:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 13, 2007)

Ditto on that.

You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I think men are defineately afraid of a pretty one. They always feel not quite "good enough" for a pretty woman.


----------



## jessimau (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd say yes. I've been told that I intimidate guys which really just cracks me up. I'm like "I'm the least intimidating person ever! I'm too nice to not get sucked into conversations with the crazy people!" but no, apparently guys have always been afraid to approach me. That's why I've always been the more aggressive one, going for the guys I was interested in instead of waiting. My fiance even admits that he was intimidated by me and probably never would've made a pass. I dunno...I think it depends on the guy.

Ok, I swear I wasn't trying to come across as conceited! I'm really not, I promise! I've just finally come to accept how other people tell me I'm perceived, even if I think they're all screwy for saying so.


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 14, 2007)

I think it's true to an extent. I think men are intimidated by beauty, intelligence and confidence. Before I met my current boyfriend, guys barely ever paid any attention to me. All my friends had boyfriend after boyfriend, but I had nothing. And I doubt it was because I was beautiful, although people [of all ages] have told me my whole life that I was a beautiful girl, but I never believed them and always thought they were just feeding me a line. I had horrible self esteem.

Anyway, I think guys can be intimidated a little by beauty alone, but it's worse when the beautiful woman also has an intense personality, a lot of confidence, and knows what she's talking about. If a girl is pretty, but she's an airhead, men will feel more in control of the situation, because they can manipulate her more easily than a girl with brains.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well im definitly not beautiful and I still don't get asked out as much. Im not mean either. I guess it might be a vibe thing or something.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 16, 2007)

We are all beautiful here


----------



## Harlot (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL I get the same thing. Although I dont believe Im beautiful, people constantly tell my friends (who tell me) that I am. But it has to be my "instense" personality. Ive been told that but its not like Im going to change. I love the fact that I dont act like a "chick", can death metal scream :rockwoot: , own dudes in Halo, and know more about music then they do. Its just fun. But sometimes I feel like I should tone it down because JESUS CHRIST its been a year since Ive had a boyfriend. One fricken' year. He had an intsense personality which I loved, but we clashed alot because he was quite concieted. Sure Ive dated but most of the times my friends picks are nothing like my type lol. But I have a good time. I guess for us intimidating girls its a bit different when it comes to guys and have to wait a little longer, but atleast we have fun along the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teelobhain (Mar 17, 2007)

well i agree with everyone here - but guys are so unpredictable that i am confused what sort of girls do they find pretty? what does the word beautiful mean in their dictionary - most of my guy friends find weird chicks very attractive and they find the really very pretty girls ok and not their types ;S


----------



## abridget (Mar 17, 2007)

This question is so complex and deep when you really look at it! Yes you're pretty, but you might give subtle cues you aren't aware of with your appearance that can scare guys off. I see four of them off the bat just from your photos but I don't want to be rude so I'm not gonna say unless you tell me to!


----------



## jessimau (Mar 17, 2007)

Exactly! Just remember that it might be harder to find a guy who can handle you, but the wait is well worth it. You don't want to have to change just to be with someone -- I mean you can't purposely lose at Halo just to protect some guy's fragile ego. One guy I dated actually started crying once when we were debating. I'm intense, I'm opinionated, I'm a pain in the a**, and I will throw down, debate-style, with just about anyone. I forget now what we were debating, but it was most certainly not a fight or an argument (although I do get really passionate). He started crying b/c he thought I was mad at him or something. That didn't last. My fiance can debate back and knows when adn how to tell me to take a minute and calm down already. You'll be able to find a guy who doesn't get freaked out by the fact that a lot of what you do is not "traditionally female." One of my favorite quotes is: "A man of quality is not threatened by a woman of equality." No idea who said it, but it helps to remember when you see everyone else paired up and the only guys you're coming across want you to be someone you're not.


----------



## Harlot (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol, if Im one of them, Ill be happy to let you know that every single one of my pictures in my profile are musicians, not me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My profile picture is of Dani Filth from Cradle of Filth for example......I really need to upload picks of me soon :kopfkratz:

Thats a great quote and so very true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love debating alot! Isnt it fun when you win 98% of the time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

To harlot: No! I was replying to dentaldee's original question so I meant I saw four subliminal cues through her photos that might not be working so great for her with men. You are hilarious with your "Cradle of Filth." I am currently mastering Guitar Hero on the PS2 so I think I can play electric guitar all of a sudden. Sorry so off topic.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

well you have me curious now..................what do you see???!!


----------



## hs769 (Mar 18, 2007)

I dont know if intimidating is the right word.. I think many guys will think a beautiful woman already has a boyfriend or is married.. also men just like women will think they just arent good looking enough.. If you really want to meet a guy its ok for you to talk to him first ..


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

oh boy, what have I gotten myself into! Okay, here goes:

1. Hairstyle too severe (pulled flat against your forehead). Try a little back combing with a rattail comb, a little hairspray (the side part is good though).

2. Brows too severe, uneven, pencil too dense. Try using a natural shape brow stencil (Lancome and AVC are my favorites, I think Anastasia is very overrated). Chanel makes a wonderful brow powder in Blonde. It's a cool taupe-y light brown &amp; you don't need any darker than that. It comes with a wax too, to set your brows (I use wax to set, gel for shine). There is nothing worse looking than anything that looks like greasy orange-y brows drawn on - it's scary like scary clown scary. If you're totally addicted to pencil you need to find a harder pencil, sharpen EVERY time before you use and practice making short, feathery, hair-like strokes. Trust me, your brows have to be on pointe. They make a huge difference in whether you look un-feminine (too thick, too exaggerated/contrived a shape) or overly expressive (too thin).

3. It's hard to be sure of this critique because the lighting might be a little dark and I could be wrong: don't dye your hair any sort of shade of espresso or black. You don't want to come across tacky or severe. You'll also end up with an overly dyed and artificial look that will wreck your hair because in order to get away from it you'll have to double process. The more "naturally beautiful" you look, the better.

4. Harmony and balance are beautiful. Your eyes are definitely magnetic and beautiful, but when they're not balanced by your mouth it looks out-of-balance. I like the light lip but it could still use more definition. I have big blue eyes too and plenty of brow and just-sort-of-average mouth so I use a whole arsenal of products for exfoliating then plumping, priming, lining, staining, and glossing my lips. Anyway, you can acheive a MUCH more 3-dimensional/sultry looking lip if you work at it.

Finally, I'd like to say I hope you don't take any of that wrong! I am a pro-makeup artist and my passion has always been beauty and the whole psychology of beauty. I'm very opinionated, but I'm also very open minded and willing to learn new ways of looking at things. However, if I did your makeup I'm sure you'd concede that I am the expert because ALL the guys would be approaching you, opening doors for you, flirting with you, and asking you out (sorry if that sounds crazy, but it's true!)


----------



## Momo (Mar 18, 2007)

That was harsh but I agree with the hair, although how do you know her hair is not natural? Mine is naturally black and I've accepted it.

I'm curious, what would you say about me?

I think that to some degree, both sexes are intimidated by beauty. We do worship a certain ideal of beauty. Sometimes when people don't feel good enough, they will reject someone before that someone has a chance to reject them.

That is true although I think it's sad that some guys need to feel "in control". I feel like when a girl can just get the confidence and self-esteem to approach a guy, she can have any man she wants! All my boyfriends in the past had to be relationships that I made happen for myself, I approached them (which I just realized now, thinking about it). I have to say the same about my best friends too.


----------



## Saje (Mar 18, 2007)

Last time I checked, the topic was about guys being intimidated by beauty.

Ask any guy why they're intimidated by a beautiful woman, its not because of how she looks its more about their fear of rejection and being "not good enough" to be with a woman like that. Maybe they are... would they take the chance to find out? Most dont... so they pass or wait for the woman to make the first move.

Some guys can do the first move. Maybe with alcohol or if they have that ballsy personality.

Its not that hard to figure out... we always think "ooh men and the way they think!" but If we were talking about a beautiful hot male we'd be thinking the same thing - just like they do. Insecurities do not pick a gender.


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

Saje, I completely agree with you. It isn't fair that some girls you might think are "average" seem to have more interest from guys than you who have definitely been gifted with a hefty dose of natural beauty. I've personally experienced both ends of the spectrum with men - intimidation to the point where guys are just like dumbfounded and drooling on the floor and I'm sure you have too. That can suck. Maybe I'm full of #@$$!! and the only reason I get such warm and friendly reactions and interactions with men is that I'm older and not at "the height" of my physical attractiveness (we're biologically geared to attract a mate and breed when we're so young and healthy, right?) I'd argue that point though, because the men I know including my brothers say that as they get older, older women are increasingly attractive to them.

I hope my opinions weren't too "harsh". I said I wasn't going to say unless you asked me to, perhaps I should have responded on a notebook page or something? This is really the first discussion group I've been interested in in YEARS so my navigation skills are pretty rusty.

I hate to apologize if I sound arrogant about my skills in beauty makeup, because I have no apologies really. That sounds bad written here in black and white, it's just that I've always been able to bring out the best in people and seriously, they are blown away by the reactions they get. I'm greedy about my skills though in a way because for the past several years I only do makeup for family and friends. I almost think I prefer to keep it a hobby.

Someone else asked something about "what if her hair is naturally black?" If you're born with that coloring then YES! But to me, it looks like she tans and has big blue eyes and that maybe it was the lighting in the photo but I would lighten it up - highlights that match the golden flecks in her eyes would be amazing!


----------



## han (Mar 18, 2007)

last time i check the topic was are guys intimadated by beauty.. and the poster sugested that she may not get dates/aproach as much cause of her looks.. so for some one to post an opinion on just that is still on topic


----------



## Saje (Mar 18, 2007)

Never had a problem with that. Men and women will gravitate to people they think they have a chance with... ie: their "BEAUTY EQUAL"

say if you were a 6 ... your comfort level partner... give or take would be 4-8. And that too just depends on the individual and comfort level. (some might have the range shorter, or set either a high or low goal).

So this goes back to what I say... if a man sees a woman he deems higher than him on beauty standards... yeah they're hot but would they try for it? It depends on how comfortable they are about themselves and how confident they are about their chances... and its the same with us women!

Mind you, we are also only talking about initial attractions and meetings (like in a bar setting -which is what me and my friends call that ranking rule "the bar setting scale"). This whole thing gets blown out the window if say it was a "friends first" thing. And ofcourse ... each individual finds different things attractive (I hate facial hair while some LOVE it!)

Nothings ever set in stone... but certain things just seem to be consistent like butter.


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, I left a thought half-expressed there (if you can believe it, sheesh I'm getting tired of hearing myself already).

Um, the thing is that when I was younger I had a lot of the itimidation going on like I said and now guys are like rushing me the minute I get in the door of a party, etc. (so long as my husband isn't guarding!) And they are NOT intimidated - I can tell because of body language, or touching, etc.. (Like I said before though, It seems like you think beauty can be a curse and I'm sorry but you may be able to hear the tiny violins.

I am ALL about beauty. I am a pro-makeup, pro-self-esteem, pro-beauty kind of girl and that's why I love makeup talk! :laughing:


----------



## lizbeth (Mar 18, 2007)

depends. most guys like pretty girls. some are confident enuf to hit on her...others just admire froma distance.


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

I used to think that way too, all the way. But now I get hit on by guys of all attraction levels, all ages, all confidence levels, and women are friendlier too - and I'm sayint this same thing happens when I get my hands on friends and clients and I think it's because I have spent years studying not only beauty makeup technique but the psychology behind beauty and attractiveness. For a short period of time in the mid 90s I believed the beauty industry was a farce (women's studies major) but now I believe it's definitively proven that symmetry and certain irrefutable formulas for beauty will pretty much universally be perceived as attractive and makeup is truly beneficial to women's self-esteem.

I'm a pragmatic, detail oriented person. Can't help it.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok.I did ask for your opinion but here is my rebuttal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. this is only *one* of many, many ways I wear my hair and as a matter of fact 99% of the time I do tease it.

2. my brows are what they are.......no human is perfectly symmetrical. if I were to use a taupe colour as you state then they would be orange and not match as you state!!!

3.this *is *my natural hair colour so how can I look tacky with my own hair colour!!!! I've never died my hair

4. I agree with the lip.........didn't like it either......but I don't have much lips anyway....and if you want me to pencil them in more, that does not coincide with your "natural beauty" look

now having said all that.........................I did not ask for a critic on my make up or how I look..............and if you think I look so crappy........that's funny b/c everyone has me do their m/u and hair for weddings, proms, parties, etc......... and I have been with my man for 12 years now and EVERYONE of his friends drool over me!!!!!! (not to sound conceded for the rest of you guys hear!!)

so put your money where your mouth is and show us some of your work!!!! I'd like to see your credentials!

so unless you have an actual critique as to perhaps my my facial expression or my stants or something that sends off a bad vibe or whatever pertaining to the subject!!!!

otherwise..................STAY OUT OF MY THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saje (Mar 18, 2007)

lol. See! Thats why I said "last time I checked..." I knew she would have taken us off topic. Certain things should either be kept to ones self or through PM.

Dentaldee... there is nothing we can tell you that will stop men from being intimidated. Nothing we can do will ever change that. Its just how it is... if we do change something... someone else will be intimidated or put off. Its not a bad thing... its just people's preferences of other people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I say... its always their loss if they are intimidated by first looks. People are layers. If someone isnt willing to get past the first layer... then let them miss out. Let our time and effort go to the men and women who want to know us not just because of our looks.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

thanx Saje, you are so sweet!.................I totally agree, don't judge a book by it's cover!!!

and I'm not worried about finding an answer............it was just a subject I threw out for conversation!!!!


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 18, 2007)

I think it's the vibe a girl put's out too, not just their beauty. If i'm not in the mood to talk to any guys, I have send out these "don't talk to me signals". Especially in a bar or club, I dont want to be bothered by drunk guys.

Talking to my guy friends, I hear them drool over a beautiful girl that has walked by. What do they do? They stare, they talk about how hot she is, and then...do NOTHING. They don't approach her, they dont even smile at her. Just worship from afar, lol. So think how many guys have done that to us! I tell them to go and talk to her, and they clam right up and have a million excuses like oh, she probably has a hot bf, or that she will definately turn them down.

And as an aside, Dentaldee, you are a HOTTIE! And if I were a guy, i'd totally hit on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Mar 18, 2007)

OMg I cant believe she said that

I knew it wasn't gonna be good ,

Hun Im so sorry you r so beautiful!! and don't let any B&amp;^%$ tell u otherwise


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

oooooooooo thanks!!

thanx............. I figured she was going to say something about body language......I guess I just assume everyone is nice!!! :tocktock: silly me

and I'm not fishing for compliments from anyone!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ricci (Mar 18, 2007)

OMg I had no idea what useful info that will do for me..


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

what!!! I told you several diffferent times in several different ways that you are very attractive, above average, and beautiful! And you do pretty makeup! It's just that I used to do big beauty makeup like you and now that I've toned it down a bit and know my products and techniques I am personally approached a lot more.

I also said I could be TOTALLY wrong about your hair! It must be gorgeous in person, and I even have that same hairstyle you're wearing on my notebook page (now you're going to look and it's a little embarassing because I'm eight months pregnant but I love that picture). That was a couple years ago and I wear my hair differently now too, and like I said I'm also getting more attention now than ever.

I wish you wouldn't be so defensive. I can't see any reason for you to be defensive - you're a beautiful girl so smile and be happy!


----------



## hs769 (Mar 18, 2007)

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" not every guy or girl looks at beauty in the same way.. what I think is stunningly beautiful someone else might think or as just average..


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

how can you not expect someone to be defensive when you are cutting them up?? I don't understand?


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

Dentaldee says "could it be that guys are scared to approach me b/c of my looks?"

You agreed with me about your lipstick. I said I didn't want to give you my opinions but you admitted it piqued your curiosity and asked that I go ahead and say. Of course there will be people who don't agree with me! But why call names?


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

whatever


----------



## Kathy (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay ladies...easy there. Abridget was asked for her opinion and she gave it. Maybe a little harshly, but let's not start calling each other names and all that. We can agree to disagree, can't we?


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

who called anyone a name............ i though this was a positive only board.........she was out of line........i defended myself

THE END


----------



## han (Mar 18, 2007)

i totally agree with what she said^^^ some of the woman i find beautiful my husband does not.. and some of the woman guys cheat with arent as pretty as there s.o. im sure people have seen this senereo..

i think confident outgoing positive people are attractive.

big stuckup egos are not attractive no matter how much mac the chic has on

needyness is a turnoff and haveing to keep reminding some one there pretty/cute is a turn off not to mention people who are negative.. i dont care how pretty someone is if there negative and pick others apart guys will get turned off


----------



## Kathy (Mar 18, 2007)

You didn't Dee..but someone else indirectly called her a b&amp;^%*. Which I thought was unnecessary. No one said you can't defend yourself. I would want to too, if I was critiqued like that. All I'm suggesting is that everyone lighten up a little here.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

no problem!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure you know me by now that I don't stir up trouble!!! I'm over it now anyway!!! thanx


----------



## Kathy (Mar 18, 2007)

I know you don't. :g:


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

Dee, I'm really sorry. I am new here still (37 posts) and I'd seen a few other makeup critiques where women specifically asked for others' opinions and people were honest but I see I was way off the mark with what you were asking.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, I certainly wouldn't know from experience, lol ... I've never thought I was that attractive, with my glasses (can't wear contacts anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), square face, boyish figure with no curves..... and before I was dating, I wasn't that into fashion or makeup either, so I definitely didn't look trendy! I do have positive features, of course, but don't consider myself exceptionally beautiful! I've only had four guys express any sort of interest in me my whole life (and I've never had random strangers hit on me, these were all guys I knew first through school or work) ... two of those I had no interest in myself, one I dated for a while, and the other I married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, hubby apparently isn't intimidated by beautiful women --- he's always telling me I'm beautiful and doesn't understand when I complain about certain negative aspects of my appearance -- he even loves the parts I don't like! Yet even though he is naturally a VERY shy person, he was brave enough to ask me out on a date right after we first met! Now that I know how shy he really is, I'm amazed he showed that much courage when we were first dating! So that is proof that not *all* guys are intimidated by beautiful women (or women who they think are beautiful -- which is all that really matters)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

no problem............apology accepted


----------



## snow bee (Mar 19, 2007)

i think the intimidation thing can work both ways.

i was out at a local mexican takeout and this man started talking to me. super cute dude. he was a man i would have never approached, yet there he was talking to me. turns out he had seen me somewhere else and we spoken briefly there. and he remembered...ME!

anyway i ended up with a date and a tostata!

i find myself very intimidated by handsome men. _am i good enough? _

xoxo

bee


----------



## Ashley (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL @


----------



## m1ssc (Mar 20, 2007)

I think they are, to a certain degree, depending on the guy. As a girl, I'd typically be more intimidated to talk to a goodlooking guy so I assume it's similar for boys!


----------



## Andi (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with everything. ThatÂ´s what I noticed too, guys will look and stare, but most times they donÂ´t come up and talk to you. (only when drunk or at night when theyÂ´re in the "safe" surrounding of a bar, or when theyÂ´re just total machos who think they can get any girl lol).


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 20, 2007)

Guys are not intimidated by my beauty at all):


----------



## Miatv (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh yes we are...Well the first step is harder with beautiful gals! Why? i can't find the answer. Sometimes you just say stupid things as if your brain could't work properly in front of beautiful girls...:vogel:


----------



## Becka (Mar 20, 2007)

absolutely guys are intimidated by beautiful women, I, like many others have been told it a lot over the years. Been told it by girls too, however, all that dissipates when they get to know me and realize I'm a real person behind what they see as their first impression.

On a further note, don't you think guys get less intimidated as they get older??

I mean, used to be younger guys/men would hit on me, now it doesn't matter what age they are, I get men gawking and using lines who I swear are upwards of 90. Girlfriends my age are saying the same thing. WTF is that ?? !!


----------



## Momo (Mar 20, 2007)

I find that sometimes guys don't want to risk it if they think there's any chance at all that a girl might be underage. They don't want to get in trouble after all.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

i think guys are intimidated by ALL women, LOL. Just kidding. This is such a good thread! Um, I think they are definately intimidated by a pretty woman, especially if she is one of those 'perfect' women, because it looks like you cant touch them.. I dunno how to explain.

I've always been intimidated by pretty women, but then you realise that inside they have the same insecurities as you, they're just better at hiding them.


----------



## sooner_chick (May 7, 2007)

If a man is confident enough, the girl being beautiful will not deter him. And if she rejects him, so be it. I know one guy who is pretty much confident with himself. He just thinks it's a challenge!!


----------



## SierraWren (May 8, 2007)

I completely agree: a super-confident guy will just find a beautiful woman a challenge.And if a beautiful woman acts aloofly, it will take that extra confidence for a man to approach her. A lot has to do with the beautiful woman's attitude,I think.Beautiful women who behave warmly and openly are more likely to be approached by more men, to intimidate less.


----------



## farris2 (May 9, 2007)

Yes I think most are intimidated


----------



## BeneBaby (May 9, 2007)

All of the guys I have known said they don't like to date "Beautiful" women. They say it has too much baggage???? Guys staring, Girls hating......They say cute is better than Beautiful. This isn't my opinion, it's what I have been told. Frankly I don't care if Guys are imtimidated by me. I always get what I want.....hehehe.


----------



## Ricci (May 9, 2007)

Old men are getting more perveted these days .. seems like all of them


----------



## brewgrl (May 9, 2007)

i must have some pretty shallow guy friends because i have not actually seen any of them date girls who weren't gorgeous... some were dumb, arrogant, overage, underage, whatever... but they were all gorgeous. and on the slim chance they dated someone who was a bit on the everyday side, it never lasted, because they would just be on the lookout for someone hotter.

i think it's all about perception... if you think you are a guy who deserves and only wants hot chicks that's what you are after.


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 30, 2007)

i don't know, i guess it could be more about whether the girl is approachable (not implying that you aren't!!) rather than her looks..? just a possibility..


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe initially, but then her personality shines through =)


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep I do think it happens, I mean I'm intimidated by hot guys. Why can't the opposite also happen? I think it's the feeling that you're not good enough for that person. In terms of looks.


----------



## Nox (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree. I think in general, there is the percieved "approachability" factor. If they don't feel that the aura is inviting, they will simply look and admire (and possibly undress you with their eyes wishfully), but they will not make a move.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, I think they are intimidated by beautiful women and also women who are independent/make their own money.


----------



## Mares (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Andi is right it depends on what part of the world you are in, different Cultures/Countries have different morals/ideas on being chatted up/spoke to, for instance in Turkey it is very annoying as men are too forward but in England men are so reserved most of the time, unless they have a couple of drinks to pluck up the courage to speak to you, but i find (if i was single of course) the most attractive thing in a man is his class/reserved state, i hate cocky, sure of themselves men, so off putting.

Also remember not everyone has the same taste, so what i think is beautiful/gorgeous others may not

I would not mind if a Pro Artist told me that my eyebrows are too thin, because yes i know they are (i have now started using Model Prefer Eyebrow filler, and if other fault was found i would actually appreciate it and try and improve on that, i think Abridget is probably like me and very to the point, i dont think she meant anything nasty, just trying to give you a little helpfull advise


----------

